# Robr3004's Tracker 1436 Mod



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

So last weekend I picked up my new Tracker 1436, did a lot of planning this week and hope to get everything done this weekend. Unfortunately I'm crammed for time, so for now I'm just installing decks on the floor that are removable. Eventually, I'll put in raised decks with storage.

Here's what I have to install so far:

- Minn Kota Bow Mount PowerDrive V2 55lbs with 60amp Breaker and Quick Release plate
- Minn Kota Transom Mount 50lbs trolling motor with 50amp Breaker. Used mostly for a rudder and cruising across a lake.
- Eagle 320c fishfinder with 5amp Fuse
- 2 12 Volt Everlast Maxx 29D batteries to be connected in parallel
- Guest 2 bank (5amp per bank) on board charger
- Anchor Mate and Anchor
- 3/4 Plywood and Outdoor Carpet for decking
- 9" seat posts, base plates and folding seats
- Berkley Fishing Pole mounts
- Emergency fold up oar and life vest.

Picking up the new boat





Electrical Layout




Front Decking Supports:









Bus Bar's, Trolling Motor Quick Connect and Fish Finder Wired.




Trolling Motor Mounted on Quick Release Plate




Fish Finder Mounted and Wired




Foot Control and Power connected. Everything is powered and working




Batteries and On board charger connected and wired.




Just a quick view of everything installed excepts one of the battery box covers


----------



## russ010 (Apr 9, 2010)

looks good man..

One thing you can do if you want to use both motors while going long distances, is install this switch between the negative line on your trolling motor. The switch has 2 wires coming out of it. You cut the negative on your trolling motor in half. The 2 wires will be placed 1 - going to your trolling motor, and 2 - going to the negative on the battery. Then you can leave the rear trolling motor on, and steer with the front trolling motor -- and you can turn the rear on from the front with this switch. https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_16071_225001000_225000000_225001000_225-1-0

The only thing I would recommend doing though is taking your batteries out of parallel... You won't be using the rear that much, so you are always guaranteed to have a dang near fresh battery all the time if your front one gets weak.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 9, 2010)

With two 50#+ minn kotas that 1436 is gonna make a wake  . I have a 55# edge on my 1448 and itll sling you out of the boat. Make sure your sitting down


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the idea about using the switch for the rear trolling motor, but for the most part, I take my time fishing and I'm not looking to jet across the lake unless I'm fishing after work in which case I always fish with my coworker who can man the rear trolling motor. In fact, if I didn't already own the rear motor, I wouldn't get one.

Good point on not running the batteries in parallel. Now I'm thinking of investing it a battery switch so I can just switch between batteries instead of disconnecting everything. Off to research a battery switch.

Thanks for the tips, you have been a great help to my project.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is one switch I found.

https://www.amazon.com/Guest-2110A-Alternator-Disconnect-Continuous/dp/B000NI38BW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270841011&sr=8-1


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> With two 50#+ minn kotas that 1436 is gonna make a wake  . I have a 55# edge on my 1448 and itll sling you out of the boat. Make sure your sitting down


Yeah....I defiantly need to keep the throttle setting in mind when using the motor. I can see it now....I cruise across the lake at full speed, forget to throttle it down and decide to make a turn, hit the pedal and fly off the boat. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice boat! I'm really looking forward to seeing what you have planned.


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice, I'm jealous of all the accessories you have already! Looking forward to some more pics!


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys....I can't wait to get on the water. It's an upgrade from my old rig, a modified Coleman Crawdad:


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 9, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> Thanks Guys....I can't wait to get on the water.


 I've been saying that for over a month now! For some foolish reason after I bought mine I thought I would be on the water by the end of the week, now over a month later its still dry!


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

sturdi87 said:


> robr3004 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys....I can't wait to get on the water.
> ...



Well I need to be ready for the water by Sunday, because I go away for travel for work and when I come back I go for my annual guys only camping and fishing trip. Even if we just use the transom mount motor, we are taking the boat out.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 9, 2010)

russ010 said:


> One thing you can do if you want to use both motors while going long distances, is install this switch between the negative line on your trolling motor. https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_16071_225001000_225000000_225001000_225-1-0



Great timing on mentioning this..I went to Walmart tonight and they had about 25 of them on clearance for $7 a piece. Woo-Hoo


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Day 1 on the build wasn't too bad. Built the decking, carpeted it and started on the electrical which took the most time since I wasn't sure where I was going to route the wires and mount the Bus Bar's and Breakers. Had to make a few trips to the store for electrical parts. Here are some pictures:

Here is a quick picture of the decking in place. Still needs to be secured.





More detailed pictures are here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/robr3004/sets/72157623815571782/


----------



## cali27 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey rob, that is my exact boat. I just want to know how you built the front deck for the bow mount trolling motor. I am kind of confused how to do that.

thanks


----------



## BassinFool (Apr 10, 2010)

I actually have the same boat as well how do you plan on attaching the wood to the bench seats? not quite sure what to use its pretty thin metal to screw too


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 10, 2010)

cali27 said:


> hey rob, that is my exact boat. I just want to know how you built the front deck for the bow mount trolling motor. I am kind of confused how to do that.



I cut the decking so that it overlaps the front lip of the boat and the sides. I then took a 2X4, cut off about 1/4 of an inch on the long edge and secured it to the small bench with L brackets. That's as far as I got, but I plan to screw it into the front lip and then into the 2x4's. Here is a closer look at the 2x4's:


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 10, 2010)

BassinFool said:


> I actually have the same boat as well how do you plan on attaching the wood to the bench seats? not quite sure what to use its pretty thin metal to screw too


 I'm going to drill some pilot holes and then use #12 screws and along the edges. I'm just using screws to keep it from sliding. When I get my seat post mounts, then I'll use some toggle bolts which will might it more secure.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 11, 2010)

one more thing rob, did you just lay the plywood right on top of the ribs. Did you secure down or no.

thanks


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 11, 2010)

cali27 said:


> one more thing rob, did you just lay the plywood right on top of the ribs. Did you secure down or no.


I did not secure the floors to the boat because I tend to drop stuff and I wanted to be able to quickly remove the decking to get stuff out that made it's way underneath. Also, I screwed supports to the bottom of the decks to give them extra support so they are wobble free when standing on them. I'll take some pictures today so you can get a better look.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 11, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> cali27 said:
> 
> 
> > one more thing rob, did you just lay the plywood right on top of the ribs. Did you secure down or no.
> ...



That would be awesome, pics would be great. Thanks for your help, I hope mine turns out as good as yours looks.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking good, I dont understand the toggle bolt for seats thing, I got the bolts but you cant reach under the bench? that toggle is a large piece, how do you hold it ?


----------



## cali27 (Apr 11, 2010)

You have to drill a hole to the largest size of the toggle bolt , then insert it and let it open up, then snug her up.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 11, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> BassinFool said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have the same boat as well how do you plan on attaching the wood to the bench seats? not quite sure what to use its pretty thin metal to screw too
> ...



Toggle bolts can be difficult to use when securing stuff to sheet metal. I used them to bolt down the trolling motor and only a couple of them had enough grip to tighten down all the way. Its just something to keep in mind.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 11, 2010)

cali27 said:


> That would be awesome, pics would be great. Thanks for your help, I hope mine turns out as good as yours looks.



Here is a pic of the supports for the middle section of decking. I used 3/4" ply wood for the decking, then took some extra and added as support. Since the Carpet raised the height of the deck, I had to add carpet to the bottom of the supports. The supports are screwed in place with 3/4 Stainless Steel screws and I also used waterproof wood glue.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 11, 2010)

Updated my first post with a bunch of photos


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 11, 2010)

Where'd you get the grommet that the fishfinder wires are going through? Looks really professional.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 12, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Where'd you get the grommet that the fishfinder wires are going through? Looks really professional.




Lowes has a lot of that stuff in the hardware bins here.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 12, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Where'd you get the grommet that the fishfinder wires are going through? Looks really professional.


Thanks....I got it at AutoZone auto parts. It's actually a Oil Dip Stick Grommet for GM trucks.


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just ordered a Jon Boat Cover to keep my new project nice and protected from the elements. Also ordered some weather pack waterproof 4 wire quick connectors so I can disconnected my fish finder transducer from the bow mount trolling motor. Should have the stuff next week so I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 15, 2010)

Where did you get the cover?


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 15, 2010)

I picked it up from amazon for $40. They have them at Walmart, but since I have an Amazon Prime account I get free 2-day shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MS8LC8/ref=oss_product

Once I get the cover I'm going to make an arched support out of PVC so when it rains, the water doesn't collect on the top.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 28, 2010)

I made the mistake of getting excited and I took the boat out as soon as I got the trolling motor bolted on and had to get pulled back across the lake. I also thought a week or two tops and i would be catching fish- 2 month later and I just got the fishing rod holders screwed in. 

Your boat is real nice- it has a professional look to it .


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful mod. Really professional looking. Some great ideas for my 1542!


----------



## cali27 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks really good man! Thanks for the ideas, it really helped me with my mod.


----------



## njTom (Apr 28, 2010)

Rob
Nice job on the mods. Did you make it out to Audrey Friday? I think We launched in right before you did. I remember seeing a new Tracker 1436. 

Tom


----------



## robr3004 (May 3, 2010)

njTom said:


> Rob
> Nice job on the mods. Did you make it out to Audrey Friday? I think We launched in right before you did. I remember seeing a new Tracker 1436.
> 
> Tom



I did make it out to Audrey. Hit the water about 8:30am. I was launching my boat with a Silver Pickup. when we got there, someone was just getting ready to launch their boat....didn't look like a Jon boat....if I recall as the person pulled the trailer out of the boat they stopped to say that his buddy was moving the boat to the side of the ramp so I could launch my boat. Was that you?


----------



## robr3004 (May 3, 2010)

So the first trip out on the boat was over a week ago...a little busy with work so I haven't had time to follow up with the maiden voyage. Everything was good from launching the boat, using the new trolling motor, fishing and then getting the boat back on the trailer. Only two things I need to change.

1) I need to level out the front decking. Currently it's just laying in place on top of the boat ribs which is on a up angle towards the front of the boat. After about an hour, it was very uncomfortable. I expected this, but with what little time I had to get the boat ready before my camping trip I had to sacrifice.

2) Last year I had to cut my fish finder sensor off from my trolling motor, unfortunately they don;t work very well when spliced back together. My temp sensor is not working and the signal is not very clear. I had hoped it would be fine so I had a quick disconnect so I could easily remove the trolling motor, but unfortunately not. So I'll be buying a new sensor and mounting it to the transom. I wish I knew the next model up trolling motor with the built in transducer worked with my depth finder....I would have sprung the extra $100.  

Next thing I need to install is the pedestal seats which I plan to do tomorrow weather permitting.

Also, I used the boat in the wind for 2 days of fishing, 17 hours total and the batteries only dropped to 3/4. I was surprised. I figured it would be at least down to 1/2.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the completed project! I'm envious of your bow-mounted Minnkota. I actually just purchased the same boat (1436) new about a month ago. I just redid a trailer that was built for a v-hull, and now I'm working on modding the boat. I will post pics soon, as I'm trying my darndest to get it in the water. I have one question since you have already taken yours out on the water... How was the stability when you walked around in the boat?


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooky1420 said:


> Can't wait to see the completed project! I'm envious of your bow-mounted Minnkota. I actually just purchased the same boat (1436) new about a month ago. I just redid a trailer that was built for a v-hull, and now I'm working on modding the boat. I will post pics soon, as I'm trying my darndest to get it in the water. I have one question since you have already taken yours out on the water... How was the stability when you walked around in the boat?



The Stability compared to my old boat, a coleman crawdad, is a big improvement. I can easily stand on the bench seats and fish from them. My next project is to raise the front decking to the height of the bench seat. and extend the rear decking over the area of the batteries. 

Good luck with your mods, can't wait to see the pic's.


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is really nice. Did you ever leval out the floor in the front. What size wire did you run from the trolling motor plug to the battery?


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks

I haven't leveled out the front decking.....every time it's nice out, I decide to fish instead....plus now that I have my wireless controller for the trolling motor, I don't even use the foot control pedal anymore. I really didn't think I would like the wireless controller, but I love it.

I used 4 AWG which I purchased at $1.23 a foot from Genuinedealz.com They have great prices on marine tinned wire. Very flexible.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Robr - anything new going on with your boat? I have a 1436 as well and was interested in what you were doing with it now? Status update if you can... Excited to see other people's 1436's!!!

BTW - thanks again for the carpet help on my mod. You should check out my finished project. Your suggestions were right on point!


----------



## robr3004 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hooky1420 said:


> Robr - anything new going on with your boat? I have a 1436 as well and was interested in what you were doing with it now? Status update if you can... Excited to see other people's 1436's!!!
> 
> BTW - thanks again for the carpet help on my mod. You should check out my finished project. Your suggestions were right on point!



No updates as of yet, but I have plans this winter to make some storage areas out of the bench seats, but now that I looked at your Mod, which is friggin awesome, I think I might have to re-think my ideas. I really like the decking and storage space.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 17, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> No updates as of yet, but I have plans this winter to make some storage areas out of the bench seats, but now that I looked at your Mod, which is friggin awesome, I think I might have to re-think my ideas. I really like the decking and storage space.




Thanks a lot. Put a lot of work into her. I am probably going to do something like you did up front with your front mount trolling motor eventually, but right now I don't even have an outboard and am powering it by a transom mount TM. So that is pretty far down the road. I'm pretty happy with the way mine has turned out so far though. A lot of those ideas originally came from seeing your mod. Can't thank you enough for the carpet help, the photos you posted were right on point. Good luck with your plans, and if you need to know anything I did, ask, and I will get back to you with the best information I can. Since we have the same boat, a lot of the measurements I took will be the same, which may make it a whole lot easier for you. Have a great winter of planning!


----------



## rber1596 (Feb 9, 2011)

hey man i wana say very nice mod there ... i just picked up the same boat tracker 1436.. i wana put a deck on it just like yours. i want to use plywood guessing 3/4.. just want to know exactly what hardware you used to mount the deck to the boat what kind of screws to do this and how to do it .. sorry im really new to this i dont have pictures of boat yet.. if you could please help me id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## robr3004 (Feb 9, 2011)

rber1596 said:


> hey man i wana say very nice mod there ... i just picked up the same boat tracker 1436.. i wana put a deck on it just like yours. i want to use plywood guessing 3/4.. just want to know exactly what hardware you used to mount the deck to the boat what kind of screws to do this and how to do it .. sorry im really new to this i dont have pictures of boat yet.. if you could please help me id greatly appreciate it!



Thanks....I used 3/4 Plywood, I don't recall the screw size, but I definitely used stainless steel hardware. Also, the only decking that is screwed down are the decks on top of the bench seats and the front deck where the motor is mounted. The decks on the floors are just laying on the bottom. This way I can remove them to clean underneath them.......but all that is going to change. I'm now in the process of buying aluminum tubing to build real decks similar to what Hooky1420 did on his.

Good Luck.


----------



## Deckerd (Apr 26, 2011)

Where did you find the circuit breakers? Are they a special marine breaker?

Deckerd


----------



## Deckerd (Apr 26, 2011)

Then I saw you mentioned Genuinedealz.com . Found it and thanks. Any other suppliers that you know of? Thanks.

Deckerd


----------



## robr3004 (May 1, 2011)

I think the only special stuff I order online was the tinned marine wire, single post bus bars and 60amp breaker. The other stuff was either from Lowes, Walmart or Autozone. Ohh and West Marine for some of the larger size marine wire connectors.


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well after a lot of thought and consideration about what to do with my decking to raise it up and add a gas motor, I decided to put the money towards a bigger boat. As much as I love my little tin, I decided to upgrade to a 17ft Bass tracker so that I can fish with 2 or sometimes 3 of my other friends at the same time.

Here is the new boat I pickup this weekend:
2005 Tracker 175 60 HP 4 stroke Mercury


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2011)

:twisted: Nice boat!!! Good Luck with it.


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 1, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Nice boat!!! Good Luck with it.



Thanks Man, I actually bought it from a guy down your way.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 1, 2011)

robr3004 said:


> Well after a lot of thought and consideration about what to do with my decking to raise it up and add a gas motor, I decided to put the money towards a bigger boat. As much as I love my little tin, I decided to upgrade to a 17ft Bass tracker so that I can fish with 2 or sometimes 3 of my other friends at the same time.
> 
> Here is the new boat I pickup this weekend:
> 2005 Tracker 175 60 HP 4 stroke Mercury



Aww man! I was looking forward to seeing what you came up with on your decking!!! I can't be mad at you though... That is an awesome looking boat! I have to go wash the drool off my chin now... :LOL2: Good luck with it man!


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> robr3004 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww man! I was looking forward to seeing what you came up with on your decking!!! I can't be mad at you though... That is an awesome looking boat! I have to go wash the drool off my chin now... :LOL2: Good luck with it man!



Yeah....I kinda figured I would disappoint a few tinboater's, especially with my big plans for the 1436 that I won't be completing. Part of me still wants to put front decking on, but I need to sell it to offset the new boat. Hopefully the next owner will join tinboats.net and add some decking. I'll be sure to point them to the website.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 3, 2011)

You should post photos of your first fish you catch on your new boat if you haven't already done that... I'm excited for you dude. I love my tin, but the idea is to eventually upgrade to a bass boat and keep the tin for the electric only water bodies.


----------



## knox37 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> robr3004 said:
> 
> 
> > Well after a lot of thought and consideration about what to do with my decking to raise it up and add a gas motor, I decided to put the money towards a bigger boat. As much as I love my little tin, I decided to upgrade to a 17ft Bass tracker so that I can fish with 2 or sometimes 3 of my other friends at the same time.
> ...



If I can ever figure out how to shrink my pics You could start watching my 1542 build


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually going to pick up the boat tomorrow morning, but probably won't be able to fish on it for a week or so while I wait for DMV to get the title from the sellers bank and re-title it in my name, then register it.  But I do have a fishing trip planned in two weeks to Vermont so that will probably be the maiden voyage.

I've been trying to make a decision on if I want to keep my 1436 for electric only lakes, but I think I'm gonna sell it. The Tracker has a 80lb 24volt Minn Kota Fortress on it and that sucker really moves the boat. Also, I still have a 45lb transom motor and an extra battery for the really long days on the electric only lakes.

Knox37 - Here is a great little utility for resizing your photos. Simply drag your photo(s) to the program and it re-sizes them for you. I use it all the time before posting images online.

https://download.cnet.com/Fast-Image-Resizer/3000-2192_4-75448480.html?tag=rb_content;main


----------



## Mark (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All. new guy here. Just bought Robs 1436. What a great transaction and great guy. I'm sure me and my son Zach will have some great times with Rob's work of art.


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mark said:


> Hi All. new guy here. Just bought Robs 1436. What a great transaction and great guy. I'm sure me and my son Zach will have some great times with Rob's work of art.



Mark, I happy to see my boat go to someone I know....good luck with her and if you have any questions please let me know. Also, most of my ideas came from tinboats.net, it's an awesome site and everyone on here has been very helpful.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig, Rob! Same model/year (and color) I used to have, only mine had a 50hp on the back, and a different tm on the front. Gotta love that Electric Blue color, and I kept it and the trailer waxed and shiny with Meguiar's auto wax! 8) 

Pic of the one I had



:


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2011)

robr3004 said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All. new guy here. Just bought Robs 1436. What a great transaction and great guy. I'm sure me and my son Zach will have some great times with Rob's work of art.
> ...



Thanks Rob. Went to DMV and did the paperwork and it went amazingly smooth. The place was a zoo, but it still went well.  

I'm now looking at 2 tires at redtrailer for 36 each with rims. https://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=919

Also, I tried my Jeep lug wrench on the trailer lugs and it was just a little small. Anyone know the standard size and a good place to get one?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jul 3, 2011)

Mounted the seat today with the snaptoggles rob gave me. The foam made it an adventure, but it's done. Will add a transom seat soon. Waiting on the new trailer tires.


----------



## robr3004 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mark said:


> Thanks Rob. Went to DMV and did the paperwork and it went amazingly smooth. The place was a zoo, but it still went well.


 Glad it went smooth, I had lots of practice when I bought the Bass Tracker



Mark said:


> I'm now looking at 2 tires at redtrailer for 36 each with rims. https://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=919


 Make sure the height of the tires do not get in the way of the fenders. Not sure if they are adjustable, but they may need to be.



Mark said:


> Also, I tried my Jeep lug wrench on the trailer lugs and it was just a little small. Anyone know the standard size and a good place to get one?


 I'm not sure which size lugs they are, but if you have a socket wrench, just keep trying sockets until one fits.


----------



## Maxamillion (May 8, 2014)

Sorry to bring this back but how did you secure the 2-4s to the front small seat? And did you bolt the plywood front deck through the gunnel or is it only attached to the 2-4s


----------

